# BANGKOK | Ashton Asoke - Rama 9 | 168m | 49 fl | 155m | 45 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | **Ashton Asoke - Rama 9  | 200+m| 51 fl | 190+m| 47 fl | U/C

*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*Goog Bye Old building
*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

http://propholic.com/prop-talk/ashton-asoke-rama-9-ที่สุดของ-luxury-คอนโดแห่ง/


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

SALES GALLERY










Ananda Development


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/?fref=nf


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Propholic


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Propholic


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

BY Propholic


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*, please move to highrise section

https://www.emporis.com/search/ashton%20asoke%20rama%209



Panu654 said:


> Credit : Eddie Pruekpairojkul‎


----------

